# How to make a tin roof/corrugated roof



## Bluwtr (Feb 28, 2021)

Does anyone have a suggestion on how to a tin/corrugated roof in N-scale. A modeler I follow on YouTube used this: Brunel Models Corrugated Iron Maker (brunelhobbies.com.au) but I truly don't want to buy one to use very rarely or even just for one or two structures. I want to be able to use this on a track side shack or an old cabin or such. I found an online tutorial on how to make ferric chloride to weather the "tin" roof vs buying some--I actually had the supplies here at home. Here is a link to the video that shows the Brunel tool and the ferric chloride weathering techniques Realistic Scenery Volume 4 - Modelling an Old Farm Shed - Model Railroad - YouTube. 

I read somewhere that people have used a small spring to roll out the "tin" but not sure how that would work in N-scal.e

I grew up with in a tin roof home so it kind of holds a special place for me so that is why I'd like to be able to add some to my layout.

Thanks for suggestions.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I probably watched the same vids, where Luke Towan uses that tool with some heavy or really thick aluminium foil to make some realistic looking corrugated roofs... Well heck he's probably sponsored anyway or at least they sent him some free samples to try.

So at least the aluminum foil seems right. And also if one applies a lot weathering as he does.

But how to make the lines? I wonder if the metal cutter from a tape dispenser, lightly filed so it's not quite so sharp would do it...


----------



## Bluwtr (Feb 28, 2021)

Severn said:


> I probably watched the same vids, where Luke Towan uses that tool with some heavy or really thick aluminium foil to make some realistic looking corrugated roofs... Well heck he's probably sponsored anyway or at least they sent him some free samples to try.
> 
> So at least the aluminum foil seems right. And also if one applies a lot weathering as he does.
> 
> But how to make the lines? I wonder if the metal cutter from a tape dispenser, lightly filed so it's not quite so sharp would do it...


That's actually a good idea. Just even a plastic scotch tape one may work. Heck, using a little hear to melt the tips ever so slightly.

I love watching Luke's videos. The guy is very talented. The only reason I made my own ferris chloride us because I'm a science need and I wanted to do it vs buying. Was actually easy-- HCL; steel wool and H2O2. Its nasty and exothermic but it was still cool! I filtered it and now have jar full. Enough to last 2 lifetimes.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I think Luke has an incredible talent. I also enjoy the marklin of Sweden vids too.


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Didn't somebody recently post about using a straight edge for a guide... then using a spare truck to roll over the tin foil to make the waves to simulate corrugated metal?

Basically, he used a small scrap piece of basswood as a straight edge, then rolled a truck along side it... moved the straight edge a millimeter or so, then repeated until the whole piece of tin foil was "corrugated".

Kind of like using a scrap piece of wood to act like a table saw fence.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

JeffHurl said:


> Didn't somebody recently post about using a straight edge for a guide... then using a spare truck to roll over the tin foil to make the waves to simulate corrugated metal?
> 
> Basically, he used a small scrap piece of basswood as a straight edge, then rolled a truck along side it... moved the straight edge a millimeter or so, then repeated until the whole piece of tin foil was "corrugated".
> 
> Kind of like using a scrap piece of wood to act like a table saw fence.


Probably LateStarter, look thru his threads.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Bluwtr said:


> Does anyone have a suggestion on how to a tin/corrugated roof in N-scale. A modeler I follow on YouTube used this: Brunel Models Corrugated Iron Maker (brunelhobbies.com.au) but I truly don't want to buy one to use very rarely or even just for one or two structures. I want to be able to use this on a track side shack or an old cabin or such. I found an online tutorial on how to make ferric chloride to weather the "tin" roof vs buying some--I actually had the supplies here at home. Here is a link to the video that shows the Brunel tool and the ferric chloride weathering techniques Realistic Scenery Volume 4 - Modelling an Old Farm Shed - Model Railroad - YouTube.
> 
> I read somewhere that people have used a small spring to roll out the "tin" but not sure how that would work in N-scal.e
> 
> ...


I've used this for a snow shed structure on my RhB line. It is not offered in N scale, but it might work anyway. THe corrugations are really small even in HO, so it might work for N.

Northeast Scale Lumber


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Found it! Follow this link... It's HO, but teh same technique would work for any scale.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Marklin of Sweden also I think makes some corrugated sheets. Alas, you'd have to scan through his vids to find it. he tends towards using simple tools or making things himself.

Ok I take that back -- Mr Google came through:


----------



## Bluwtr (Feb 28, 2021)

Severn said:


> I think Luke has an incredible talent. I also enjoy the marklin of Sweden vids too.


I'll have to check them out.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I see that the marklin ( really martin is his name) bought something with a corrugated pattern and then used white glue to make a copy. I'm not quite sure that's what I'd be after ... Although it's an interesting idea overall.


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Seems like you could make your own "press" by wrapping the correct gauge wire around 2 short lengths of thin wood, then press tin foil between the 2 pieces of wood.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

there's got to be a lot of ways to do this.


----------



## Bluwtr (Feb 28, 2021)

So, I was browsing the thread JeffHurl someone posted an idea and it made complete sense---use a bolts thread pattern and roll it over the foil. I might give that a try. Granted, since they are threads, they are concentric so rolling it wouldn't necessarily work, but maybe dragging the foil would.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

That's similar to the spring idea. I do think it could work but I also think that sometimes the threads are sharp and may tear the foil without maybe a little filing. A comb now that I think about it might work also.


----------



## Bluwtr (Feb 28, 2021)

Severn said:


> That's similar to the spring idea. I do think it could work but I also think that sometimes the threads are sharp and may tear the foil without maybe a little filing. A comb now that I think about it might work also.


----------



## murphdog (Jul 29, 2021)

Bluwtr said:


> Does anyone have a suggestion on how to a tin/corrugated roof in N-scale. A modeler I follow on YouTube used this: Brunel Models Corrugated Iron Maker (brunelhobbies.com.au) but I truly don't want to buy one to use very rarely or even just for one or two structures. I want to be able to use this on a track side shack or an old cabin or such. I found an online tutorial on how to make ferric chloride to weather the "tin" roof vs buying some--I actually had the supplies here at home. Here is a link to the video that shows the Brunel tool and the ferric chloride weathering techniques Realistic Scenery Volume 4 - Modelling an Old Farm Shed - Model Railroad - YouTube.
> 
> I read somewhere that people have used a small spring to roll out the "tin" but not sure how that would work in N-scal.e
> 
> ...


new member here what about like this??


----------



## murphdog (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## murphdog (Jul 29, 2021)

murphdog said:


> bought the corrugated and rusted with an etching solution......cut into sma;ll pcs
> View attachment 563665
> View attachment 563665


----------



## Railtunes (Jun 19, 2012)

Bluwtr said:


> Does anyone have a suggestion on how to a tin/corrugated roof in N-scale. A modeler I follow on YouTube used this: Brunel Models Corrugated Iron Maker (brunelhobbies.com.au) but I truly don't want to buy one to use very rarely or even just for one or two structures. I want to be able to use this on a track side shack or an old cabin or such. I found an online tutorial on how to make ferric chloride to weather the "tin" roof vs buying some--I actually had the supplies here at home. Here is a link to the video that shows the Brunel tool and the ferric chloride weathering techniques Realistic Scenery Volume 4 - Modelling an Old Farm Shed - Model Railroad - YouTube.
> 
> I read somewhere that people have used a small spring to roll out the "tin" but not sure how that would work in N-scal.e
> 
> ...





Bluwtr said:


> Does anyone have a suggestion on how to a tin/corrugated roof in N-scale. A modeler I follow on YouTube used this: Brunel Models Corrugated Iron Maker (brunelhobbies.com.au) but I truly don't want to buy one to use very rarely or even just for one or two structures. I want to be able to use this on a track side shack or an old cabin or such. I found an online tutorial on how to make ferric chloride to weather the "tin" roof vs buying some--I actually had the supplies here at home. Here is a link to the video that shows the Brunel tool and the ferric chloride weathering techniques Realistic Scenery Volume 4 - Modelling an Old Farm Shed - Model Railroad - YouTube.
> 
> I read somewhere that people have used a small spring to roll out the "tin" but not sure how that would work in N-scal.e
> 
> ...


Here's a quick cut and paste from the Australian N Scale magazine about the coil spring approach. The author is a well-known Aussie N scaler who also sells resin and 3D printed models of Australian rolling stock in N scale.









Railtunes (Paul Ingraham), AsiaNRail Modular Group.


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Interesting.... So you end up with a wafer with 3 layers; backing, glue and foil?


----------



## Railtunes (Jun 19, 2012)

JeffHurl said:


> Interesting.... So you end up with a wafer with 3 layers; backing, glue and foil?


Yes, that's right. By having the backing piece, it helps prevent bending or cracking the glue and foil. You can also choose a backing piece that's compatible with the material you are using for the model: wood, if you're framing is also wood and you want to use wood glue, or styrene or ABS sheet plastic if you're doing a plastic model and using solvent cement, or even sheet metal if you need real strength or rigidity - say, for a wide roof. Be sure you use the thicker baking aluminum foil to minimize the risk of tearing it as you roll the spring across it.
- Railtunes


----------



## Bluwtr (Feb 28, 2021)

Did a quick search to see if anything helpful popped up and I found RTNT. He speaks of a tool that he ordered--same company the Luke Towhen used only in N scale. 🙄 It's from an Australian company called Brunel. 

The other night an idea popped into my head about what to try--now I freaking can't remember. Figures.😁


----------



## Railtunes (Jun 19, 2012)

Bluwtr said:


> Did a quick search to see if anything helpful popped up and I found RTNT. He speaks of a tool that he ordered--same company the Luke Towhen used only in N scale. 🙄 It's from an Australian company called Brunel.
> 
> The other night an idea popped into my head about what to try--now I freaking can't remember. Figures.😁


RTNT - Ron's Trains and Things - YouTube channel has some good information. It is the Brunel Models tool that he used. For more information on this product, go to the Brunel Hobbies website <brunelhobbies.com.au> for a demo and links to the Luke Towan (note correct spelling!) review and video. You can also see Luke's video by searching for <Corrugated Iron Maker - Boulder Creek>.
The N scale tool comes in two versions:
BMCIMN is the smaller one at $AUS 11.55. For larger sheets, they have BMCIMNL at $AUS 14.65.

Railtunes (Paul Ingraham)


----------



## Maddog (Jan 14, 2016)

I use a sheet of styrene corrugated material, tape aluminum on top so it doesn't move around, and use a sharp pencil to make the grooves, then cut the sheets to what ever size you need. It's a little boring but goes quickly. I use cookie pan sheets from the dollar store for aluminum. Works fine in HO, O, and 1/35 scales. Heavy duty aluminum foil should work for N scale.


----------



## Bluwtr (Feb 28, 2021)

Railtunes said:


> RTNT - Ron's Trains and Things - YouTube channel has some good information. It is the Brunel Models tool that he used. For more information on this product, go to the Brunel Hobbies website <brunelhobbies.com.au> for a demo and links to the Luke Towan (note correct spelling!) review and video. You can also see Luke's video by searching for <Corrugated Iron Maker - Boulder Creek>.
> The N scale tool comes in two versions:
> BMCIMN is the smaller one at $AUS 11.55. For larger sheets, they have BMCIMNL at $AUS 14.65.
> 
> Railtunes (Paul Ingraham)


Yes, Luke Towhen is where I first saw the Brunel tool--just don't really want to order one from Australia. When I found RTNT I hoped he had something different, but obviously not.

I tried using a comb on the fine tooth side and it didn't really work. Corrugations were too large and the "footprint" was too small. I'm going to try a bolt with fine thread and the head cut off and see if I can make that work. I will advise. If it works well enough, I'll take some pics and post them along with the bolt I used etc.


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Hope it works!


----------



## Bluwtr (Feb 28, 2021)

So, I cut the head from a 10x24 SS bolt and cleaned it a bit with the bench grinder. I took a piece of the HD foil and laid it on top of a piece of thin (1/16") foam. I then used my finger to roll it across with a lot of pressure. The results were not terrible. I tried next rolling using a small piece of wood to apply even more pressure. This made better ridges but the extra pressure made the foil sag and created wrinkles even though the ridges were better. I'm going to keep trying until I find the proper pressure and underlayment, and when I do I'll take pics and share. NOT GIVING UP!!! 😁 😁 😁


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

I wrapped 2 26ga wires around a popcicle stick, winding tightly. One wire will leave the impression on foil. The other is there right now just as a spacer.










A good size test strip all wound.










I then snipped the fold and unwound one strand partially. The picture below shows the front side with the extra wire partially unwound, ready for a coating of CA glue on the back side.










All glued









Glue is dry. The pic below is the front side. I pushed a piece of heavy duty aluminum foil onto it using just my thumb.









All done. Not bad, but not great. I would trim it and use it!









Maybe I'll try it using a paint stir stick instead of such a small popcicle stick.


----------



## Bluwtr (Feb 28, 2021)

So the bolt threads and foil on foam works, but it just doesn't make great ridges. I had a complete dumb azz attack and realized that I have a coaling tower that has a "tin roof". I took modeling clay and pressed it on to make an impression. I am now in the process of coating the impression with silicone rubber molding mix. Once I build up the silicone I'm going to then pour a small amount of 2 part resin to make a hard/permanent mold. If this works I'll share pics of the process and results.


----------



## TheSleeper (Oct 7, 2010)

Interesting concepts. I have left over corrugated siding pieces from Walthers Cornerstone Metro Power & Light kit I had thought I could use to press a piece of aluminum. In my thinking it would out, but then again who knows.


----------



## DaveInTheHat (Nov 13, 2011)

I saw a post on Facebook where a guy used a strip of nails from a nail gun and rubbed aluminum foil down on it. It looked like it worked well.


----------



## Bluwtr (Feb 28, 2021)

I can see that that would work, but I'm afraid the spacing would be too far apart and the corrugations would be too tall etc. I've been very busy with family and work and so I've not had a moment to pour 2 part on the silicone mold I've made. I will though--soon I hope!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Bluwtr said:


> So the bolt threads and foil on foam works, but it just doesn't make great ridges. I had a complete dumb azz attack and realized that I have a coaling tower that has a "tin roof". I took modeling clay and pressed it on to make an impression. I am now in the process of coating the impression with silicone rubber molding mix. Once I build up the silicone I'm going to then pour a small amount of 2 part resin to make a hard/permanent mold. If this works I'll share pics of the process and results.


Why go through all that work. Get some Sculpey (modeling clay that can be baked hard in an over), which is available at art and craft stores everywhere, take the impression, and bake it. Or simply take a plaster cast.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

You know, you could use the cut off strip of metal that comes with any packing tape type tape gun.

Small teeth for N scale and you should be able to do a lot at a time as long as you have a straight edge.


----------



## Bluwtr (Feb 28, 2021)

CTValleyRR said:


> Why go through all that work. Get some Sculpey (modeling clay that can be baked hard in an over), which is available at art and craft stores everywhere, take the impression, and bake it. Or simply take a plaster cast.


Why not? Sometimes, isn't the greatest reward figuring out something for yourself or a better way? But, that is basically what I'm doing.

I posted (via my phone), but it seems to have not gone through, but the clay/silicone mold method didn't work. I've changed routes and have made a mold of the roof of the model with the silicon molding mix. I've got it in my hobby area, but I've not had the chance to pour the negative with 2-part yet. Between work and family, time has been short. My end goal is to have the negative relief made from the resin then I can use that as the hard substrate to form the aluminum foil.

Again, when I'm happy with the results, I'll post the pics of the steps in case anyone else wants to go the route.


----------



## Bluwtr (Feb 28, 2021)

MichaelE said:


> You know, you could use the cut off strip of metal that comes with any packing tape type tape gun.
> 
> Small teeth for N scale and you should be able to do a lot at a time as long as you have a straight edge.


I thought of that as well especially given the small size of the teeth, but I am pretty sure it would just cut though the foil unfortunately.


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Shed with corrugated roof. I made the roof by pressing foil onto the popcicle stick wrapped in floral wire.


----------



## Bluwtr (Feb 28, 2021)

I really like the ridge cap!


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

I'm looking forward to seeing your solution. What I did was OK, but the foil is flimsy and it was difficult to position it and get the glue to stick. The CA glue had a hard time "grabbing ahold." Seems like there should be a better solution than the one I came up with.


----------

